# Branching off of the "Best and Worst Jobs" post below me.



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

This might be kind of long, but someone out there is bored enough to read.
i would like to also branch of of the other post, but here i am asking for people to share similar stories, mainly like the Farm job detailed within further down, and what happened while they were there, and maybe, how to spot people like this, who post beautiful professional ads, have beautifully (read "carefully positioned") pictures with the ad, yet turn out to literally be a re-run of a "Twilight Zone" episode.
Halloween Edition.

tldr; 
best job/worst job 
best- lady picked me up while hitchhiking when i was 20, said paint her porch for 50, got 100 and got some snu snu.
worst- Hillbilly, cultist, polyamorous, socially backward/behind, Amish looking, god fearing, farm masquerading under the facade of an intentional community that "live work and eat organically and naturally" and "has a beautiful orchard" (about 8 trees) and wants to build hobbit houses (wonder why, read on to find out) and become an eco community or whatever fancy phrase you people come up with these days.




hmm, best job otr Ive had was when i was about 20, and i was hitch hiking, a lady in her 30s (decent looking too) picked me up and said she had a deck i could paint for some cash. 50$.
and free lunch and ice cold soda. i couldn't resist.
after the deck was painted, i had a bite to eat, and she offered me a shower before i headed out. kool.
lets just say i got more than a ham sammy and cherry Pepsi after that, then plopped me a 100$.

gotta say the odds for that happening to anyone really were amusing in hind-sight.

the worst,
there were many.
im sure its happened to others, but at different times i had looked to Craigslist for some day work, or a weeks worth of work while posting up at a shelter to make a little bank, then go about my journey. 
well, when i got there, i worked. but it was setup to where i didn't get paid. maybe it was a 2 day job and there's 4 guys working. so the boss is rarely around to seem like hes busy, while supposedly getting paid after the work is done. well jobs done and boss isn't around. im at the shelter calling the dude waiting to get paid.
workers assured me pay is good and boss is honest.
workers were all in on it. 

this has happened maybe 3 times. 
from now on i get paid up front to do the job with the job duties clearly put out in front of me on paper. and most times i do before and after pics.

or when a maintenance job, farm job, or 2 day job turns into an old man wanting to have sex with you. which isn't a problem if you're homosexual witch is ok, or some other recently invented sexuality.
meh

if you have a vehicle, i would look at part time maybe full time farm jobs. pays decent 10-13 and work full days. Ive seen a lot of professional businesses on CL that are looking for a farm hand. about 75 percent of those jobs don't include room and board. some do.
and im not talking about woofers. If you want to pay a membership fee, you can connect with people who have big farms/gardens, big or small looking for workers, and who would offer a place to stay while working. but most of these people or "businesses" call the position an internship. so don't expect to get paid. but everyone offers free delicious meals and a place to stay, you might find one that offers a weekly stipend. 
that's only if u enjoy that field of interest in organic farming, or ur desperate, seeing as if ur a young energetic people person you might enjoy it, but if working for others, and living close to or with those people for extended amounts of time with little to no pay, under their rules, and their food (probably mostly organic or vegan but some times eggs and beef or ham from livestock)
and all that seems to leave a bad taste in your mouth. stay away.
Ive had my fair share in working on different type of "farms"
from professional orchards, to semi-pro farms that are more lax to straight up hill people, or brainwashed religious cults who are at the least, mentally ill and shouldn't have kids.

i once worked at this farm there were the owner/s? an old fat guy, there was this other "family"
a woman in her mid to late 30s, some 70 year old scrawny hippy that is honestly a poor excuse for a man and father, they have i think 4 kids, a 13 yo boy and two younger, about 5 or so. and then there was me, a guy that's been there for 6 months, and a couple people who came after me.

there was a cook position, garden position and general labor position. mostly it all rotated between the workers, except the cook. witch i eventually got to be since the other guy wdidnt want it and i had put in enough work to be able to stop most of the labor and just maintain the kitchen and cook for 10 maybe more people.

so here's the overview of my exp there. the woman with the 70 yo baby daddy and 4 kids buy him is actually sleeping with the owner (the fat 70yo, not the scrawny 70 effing year old)
and they make the rules for the whole place. while the baby daddy mopes around all day, mostly with his head down, (cuz hes 24/7 cucked)
the kids run around and raise hell. no sense of connection to reality, no respect for the workers, 5yo? maybe. 13yo? i almost knocked his lights out for the things he would say with those looks walking past me as i work my ass off in 100 degree summer heat.

one day i walked out of the kitchen outside to smoke. dads nowhere to be found, 13yo is running around beating inanimate objects with sticks, and the 2 little boys were completely naked, one laying on his stomach, the other on top humping. i said what the fuck and walked back inside and called the mother and told her to get her boys.

the kitchen has a bad roach problem, i tried to keep all the food in plastic bins and put out hotels, bait, and paste on drawer runners and floor trim. they had flees like a mother... there was a doghouse slid right next to a trailer home next to the main building with is the kitchen/ meeting area. i guess they have 2 dogs but before i was there, there was a litter in that doghouse, idk but if you turned a flash light to it, there were millions, and it was all over the grass/ground around that trailer.

everyone has their own flaws, or thinks differently, and i know that. i have me own flaws. but i didn't even tell you everything. because it would take to long. i just want to give someone an idea of what some of these farms could be like.


i shared a trailer the the dude who was there for 6 months which was the next on over. it, surprisingly was decent, and that's where i grew my 20 something pot plants. me dude made homemade whiskey and wine. that was my main high point of being there. part from seeing the animals satisfied to have food and freshly poured water everyday.

they were some kind of religion, forgive me if i don't remember it, but they celebrated the "sabbot", on Saturday, the kids called mother and father buy AMA and ABA. course, i still had to work, feed and water 20 cows which involves taking down their fencing and rebuilding it 20 feet that way. then cooking three times a day for everybody, cuz living things need to eat right.


they were really cult-ish and had alot of "bull or fake or outdated knowledge". i would say its not just my opinion.
the owner walked around with a 7 inch revolver in his back waistband. didn't know that till i saw the handle slip out of his shirt months later. the fudge.
See, i know, in his eyes, and some of yours, its understandable to carry a gun with you, even to dinner lol, when you invite the "all walks of life" types from Craigslist onto your property. but if you can gather a little bit of what i experienced you could see why its absurd, and that i could of had my head blown off at anytime by this crazy perv.

i haven't even went into the disrespect and lack of any respect while working for these people, getting rid of the roaches, flees, building them chicken houses caring for their animals, fixing their homes ( total re-mod) 

OH!!!! the worst part, and the part that set me up for failure as the cook.
so what, their family consists of 3 adults and 3 or 4 kids, then there were 3 workers me, dude, and dude, there was a couple but they left almost instantly. i was the only one they would hang with. 
so they would make us all get on food stamps right when you get there (they would drive us to the office)
so they all had one and we all needed one, so, that's about 6 food stamp cards totaling approx 1150$ 
once we receive them, we had to set the card up, then hand it over to the owner, because its a community and we need to pool resources together so we can eat right? right! WRONG!
so when the food stamps would come on, they would all go to the store in town, not us, just the owners.
when returning they have me unload a 50lb of rice, and a couple bags of potatoes.
(the good thing is we had quail so we had eggs and cow so we had milk) but, that's it, then i would watch them drive their hoop d van over to their trailer and unload sack after sack after sack ( whole "back of van" load) into her trailer. so,
her and her kids and her two 70 yo lovers get to eat normal food ( i saw the damn ice cream and steaks and soda!!)
while the workers only get the rice and potatoes.
there were peppers and tomatoes grown in the garden. but there's only so much you can do with rice, potatoes, tomatoes, and peppers. 
you might say im wrong, but if you don't have the right ingredients, or even oil or butter (they had Crisco. with rat turds on the lid. no joke.
every line you read here in this post should have some sort of criteria to shut this fkkin place down.)
she said her kids don't have social security numbers or a birth certificate because she doesn't want her kids to be a part of the system. yet makes us all get on food stamps to feed her, her 2 old daddies and her spawn of Satan kids. anyways
i ended up getting fired. they said the food wasn't that good and whenever someone saw me, i was sitting on a chair smoking a cig (my job off and on all day is to clean kitchen and cook. when i take a break about every hour, i go out and smoke.
others will work for a couple hours then go to their trailer. but yet i still have to work.
so when they see me, they aint doin squat.
they had a meeting with everyone without me there and decided i should leave.
i put more work in there than anyone, but i was humble about. and said that's OK and thanks for the opportunity to learn.
they handed me my food-stamp card, which they had purposely just emptied and kicked me out onto the streets, two days before my birth day.


one of the kids in front of his mother had told me, all smug like, that im an avatar and i need to wake up. seriously.
so, y'all woke here at The Little Circus of Horrors, and im the one who's sleepwalking.. hmmm...
i grew up in the country, im into science, computers, and real talk. i consider my self Anti-establishment and know of things way more important than Snowdens Revelations to the people about wrongdoing. 
i also study consciousness, and the Hive-mind. or the collective consciousness as normies would call it. i know about the system that keeps you in slavery from birth to death, i know about shamans from ancient times, and i know about technology that would make CERN's Super Hadron Collider look like one of those hotwheel cars that you slide backwards and let go and watch it zip straight into ur cat Phil, resulting in him avoiding you for 3 days.
but y'all hillbilly's woke? 
That's it, wheres my cyanide pill ring... i cant take it.
need....to.....purge........

have you had similar experiences? care to share?


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 16, 2018)

holy fuck man i feel ya and please bring more stories 

i havent had quite as much an experience and this may sound like some soft bullshit but there's been nothing more disappointing than people putting on a big front that they're alright before either....willfully giving searingly nasty attitudes over simple questions on how they qant a job done...while you're the only people an hour + from the nearest town and then wondering why you're "not comfortable in the house"

or the holier than thou types who only wanna talk *at* you about the shit they read on Infowars 

assuming there are other options to get by why the fuck would anyone come out into the countryside for anything like that?


----------



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

i wanted to spice the food up with rat turds but decided against it.


----------



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> holy fuck man i feel ya and please bring more stories
> 
> i havent had quite as much an experience and this may sound like some soft bullshit but there's been nothing more disappointing than people putting on a big front that they're alright before either....willfully giving searingly nasty attitudes over simple questions on how they qant a job done...while you're the only people an hour + from the nearest town and then wondering why you're "not comfortable in the house"
> 
> ...



oh i have plenty stories. mostly negative or crazy like this one.
i have good expieriences, but for some reason only the bad ones stand out in memory, particularly because they were so bad. the good ones didnt have a big enough impact to really stay lol
weird how the brain works


----------



## Sleipnir (Nov 16, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> holy fuck man i feel ya and please bring more stories
> 
> i havent had quite as much an experience and this may sound like some soft bullshit but there's been nothing more disappointing than people putting on a big front that they're alright before either....willfully giving searingly nasty attitudes over simple questions on how they qant a job done...while you're the only people an hour + from the nearest town and then wondering why you're "not comfortable in the house"
> 
> ...


 
also to answer your question. i got really sick of bumming in the city. i hate people. at least city people. never been outside the us


----------



## Ragtag Dumpster (Jan 11, 2019)

HOLY FUCK. I gotta say thats quite insane. I'm not even sure how you held your temper together. Knowing myself i would've done blown a fuse.


----------

